# Birthing



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

So, I have a female mouse due any day now. I wasn't able to move her until today, but she started freaking out when I tried to move her so I left her in the big colony cage. Her mother and her sister are in with her and her mother sits on top of her and barbers her. I feel like I should move Juliet (pregnant) so that Dakota (mother of Juliet) won't harm the babies, if she hasn't already. I don't want to move Dakota but I will if I have to. Please help.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

you should be fine to move her. just put some of the bedding from the big cage into the new cage so she doesnt freak out as much. i just moved my girl who had 12 one day old pinkies into a new cage and and there was no problem. its better you move her now than later. good luck


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, okay. I'll try adding more. I have already added old bedding. I'll switch her tomorrow morning


----------

